

Don't use class names to find HTML elements with JS (follow-up w/ new metrics) - roytomeij
http://roytomeij.com/2012/follow-up-don-t-use-class-names-to-find-html-elements-with-js.html

======
yenoham
Accessing the DOM is always slow in relative terms. In might not be applicable
to everyone, but if you're accessing the DOM for view template purposes - I'd
recommend using require.js with the text plugin instead.

And in all other cases, cache the jQuery object as early as possible in your
module (i.e. assign `this.$targetEl = ...` in any init function you have ...
so by the time you need to actually access/move/etc. that element, its already
waiting for you.

